# minn kota powerdrive spooking fish



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sometimes yes


----------



## tailspotter74 (Nov 19, 2020)

i try hard to not go above 3 or 4 on my 12v 55


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The speed changes are what spooks them most, not sustained running. The shoreline burning idiots down here have the redfish tripping out like tweakers.


----------



## Kyle_Hughes (Dec 24, 2010)

Its seems likely that any foreign noise transferring to the water could be spooking fish. The powerdrives sometimes get a little squeal to them, probably due to corrosion, that is higher pitched and likely makes the problem worse.


----------

